# I sure do miss some of these.....



## F250XLT (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## budynabuick (Apr 2, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> I would miss them as well! Did you sell/trade? All of them? some? Inquiring minds would like to know. Nice collection!
> 
> Keith


----------



## sailor1179 (Apr 2, 2012)

wao~~~~~~~~~~~~~~very very nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## F250XLT (Apr 2, 2012)

budynabuick said:


> F250XLT said:
> 
> 
> > I would miss them as well! Did you sell/trade? All of them? some? Inquiring minds would like to know. Nice collection!
> ...


----------



## nbp (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Bulk's lights have always kinda made me go :sick2: Haha

But the PD's are real gems, especially the PD Mule. Those are so cool looking, very nice collection you had there. What's the smooth head on Don's clicky pak below the Mule?


----------



## F250XLT (Apr 2, 2012)

nbp said:


> Mr. Bulk's lights have always kinda made me go :sick2: Haha
> 
> But the PD's are real gems, especially the PD Mule. Those are so cool looking, very nice collection you had there. What's the smooth head on Don's clicky pak below the Mule?



Bulk's Dragonheart is pretty obnoxious, but I have always been a fan of the Cub. 

Agreed, I think the original Mule is one of the coolest looking lights out there.

I forget who made that Ti head, I think it was the same guy who was doing the Ti A3's


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Apr 2, 2012)

I know exactly what you mean.




This was my collection circa early 2011. I think, right now, I only still have one of the lights in this picture. Sometimes I lament a few of the sales.
But, now I've got other wonderful lights in my collection that do just what I want them to do (and a few with some sparkle).


----------



## F250XLT (Apr 2, 2012)

It somewhat amazes me, as to how freely I spent money on lights back then. The market was certainly a lot better, I don't think I lost money on more than a couple transactions then. Times are tough for the hobby now, which is why I tend to put much more thought into my purchases. Stock lights are WAY better, so not much need for high dollar mods anymore.


----------



## tx101 (Apr 3, 2012)

What happen to the HD45 ?

Its one of my "Grail" lights


----------



## F250XLT (Apr 3, 2012)

tx101 said:


> What happen to the HD45 ?
> 
> Its one of my "Grail" lights



An HD45 entered and exited the collection a few times, definitely a nice light. Been a few years since I've had one, wouldn't mind getting another though.


----------



## spc (Apr 3, 2012)

The ArcLs with bombleman tail... My all time favorite light. I regret selling it...


----------



## F250XLT (Apr 3, 2012)

spc said:


> The ArcLs with bombleman tail... My all time favorite light. I regret selling it...




Still in the collection


----------



## spc (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice... How about a close up


----------



## F250XLT (Apr 3, 2012)

spc said:


> Nice... How about a close up




I'll see what I can do :thumbsup:


----------



## Draven451 (Apr 3, 2012)

What a great collection you had (have)! Would make any flashaholic jealous~*


----------



## F250XLT (Apr 4, 2012)

Draven451 said:


> What a great collection you had (have)! Would make any flashaholic jealous~*



Thank you, but my collection pales in comparison to some of the members on here.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 1, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> Bulk's Dragonheart is pretty obnoxious........



:laughing: First time I've read/heard the word obnoxious used to describe a flashlight. Funny, I like it.

~ Chance :thumbsup:


----------



## chipwillis (May 1, 2012)

Cool idea to look back and see some of the light's.

Here are the ones that I miss,

















I really miss one of these and a 20.






















My first custom seoul 27 Ti.






Flamed spy007


----------



## F250XLT (May 1, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :laughing: First time I've read/heard the word obnoxious used to describe a flashlight. Funny, I like it.
> 
> ~ Chance :thumbsup:



Accurate though, right? :thumbsup:



chipwillis said:


> Cool idea to look back and see some of the light's.
> 
> Here are the ones that I miss,




Awe, you've still got plenty of nice lights left to keep you company :devil:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 1, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> Accurate though, right? :thumbsup:



Since you asked, I'll offer ~ Obnoxious in the hand, Brutish to the eye. As they say, "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder." 
Chance would like to be-holding a Dragonheart.

~ Chance


----------



## F250XLT (May 1, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Since you asked, I'll offer ~ Obnoxious in the hand, Brutish to the eye. As they say, "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder."
> Chance would like to be-holding a Dragonheart.
> 
> ~ Chance



Obnoxious is not always a bad thing :devil:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 1, 2012)




----------



## borealis (Jun 26, 2012)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I know exactly what you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the little one in front of the E1Bs?


----------



## nbp (Jun 27, 2012)

Looks like a little pill fob to me...but I'm on a phone so the pic is small.


----------



## borealis (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm on a giant monitor and the pic is still small. I was hoping it's a light of some kind


----------



## Vernon (Jul 3, 2012)

Would you sell a C2-CJ in order to buy a Haiku? Help me out on this decision!?!


----------



## Rat (Jul 4, 2012)

Vernon said:


> Would you sell a C2-CJ in order to buy a Haiku? Help me out on this decision!?!



Yes 100% no questions asked. Haiku rule :naughty:

Hope this helps your decision 
Edit: got the C2-CJ Sweet


----------

